# unreal tournament 3 club



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2008)

i love this game, post your xfire or UT3 name and we can get a game together saturday.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53833


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2008)

i looked for that, odd i didn't see it, thanks for the link. someone can delete this if they want.


----------

